# whats wrong with my gun



## JxMAN25 (Apr 3, 2009)

Hay i just bought a H&R Handi Rifle in .223 and i finaly got it sighted in and is shooting 4-5 inch groups at 110yds. My dad and grandpa both shot it and we are all geting the same results what shuld I do.


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

Welcome to the world of the NEF Handi Rifle.

Some of these rifles shoot great out of the box, some don't. Handi Rifles are also very sensative on how you rest the forend and where you rest the forend. Typically you want to place your front rest as close to the Barrel Hinge Pin as possible (immediately in front of the trigger guard). Also most Handi Rifles do not shoot well off of a bipod.

Other things to check are if the scope mount screws are tight. Yes they can and have worked loose in a few shots. Some people advise that bedding the over hang of the scope mount aids in accuracy. Some people cut a rubber washer out of a piece of inner tube and place it between the barrel and the forend at the attachment point.

You may was to check out the NEF Handi Rifle Section over at Greybeard Outdoors. There are LOTS of tips and tricks in the FAQ section.

Larry


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

try other brands of ammo also. I'm sorry to say this, but we have had a few of those guns here, and won't have any more


----------



## JxMAN25 (Apr 3, 2009)

ya to bad i already bought it if i could i would take it back to sportsmans, what do you guys consider a good group of shots at 100 yds


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

- 1 inch. A 1 inch group and human error means a miss or wounded animal


----------



## JxMAN25 (Apr 3, 2009)

awsome i found some loose screws on the scope mount and now shooting with a shoe box off the top of a truck on a slanted hill im getting 1inch groups at 100 yds. Is there any kinda upgrades for the handi rifle. Ill have to take a pic of my target one of these days. :beer: :sniper:


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

http://www.go2gbo.com/forums/index.php/board,126.0.html is the place for info on the NEF Handi Rifles. Check out the FAQ's. There is LOTS of reading to do there on how to tweak a NEF Handi Rifle.

http://www.varminthunters.com/tech/nef.html is also a pretty good read on the NEF Handi Rifles.

I had Stainless-Synthetic NEF Handi Rifles in both .223 Remington and .243 Winchester. I had my Gunsmith BED my Scope Mounts. Roger (my gunsmith) also made a SHIM to fit between the barrel and the scope mount at the forward portion of the scope mount that hangs in mid air and does not touch the barrel. Once Roger had the shim made he then bedded it to the scope mount and barrel for a perfect fit.

Both of the NEF Handi Rifles I had would shoot 1" groups at 100 yards with the right ammo. In the .223 NEF Handi Rifle I used Winchester / USA White Box 45gr. Jacketed Hollow Points. The NEF shot them good enough so I never looked any further for something that shot better. Out of the .243 NEF Handi Rifle I used Federal Power Shok 100gr. Soft Point Ammo. It shot this OK, but the guy I sold it to is now using Federal Power Shok 80gr. Soft Point Ammo and it actually shoots that better.

Larry


----------

